
Ask HN: Does anyone else use Hide on HN and find it buggy? - 6700417
I’ve started using ‘hide’ on HN to hide things I am not interested in.<p>I’ve noticed one really odd behavior, and also wonder if my ‘hides’ are “sticking” all the time.<p>The off behavior is that I now see only 68 stories in the regular list of stories. If I hide one of those, another appears.<p>As for the hide option actually sticking, I could be wrong but sometimes I seem to see things I have hidden after a browser refresh. It’s possible these are duplicates, but I thought if I asked here others may have also seen this.
======
gus_massa
The 68 stories is weird. Try sending a report to the mods hn@ycombinator.com
including browser name and version (and a screenshot).

Do you have a good internet connection? When you press hide it hides the story
in the screen and it send a notification to the server. If the connection is
bad and fails, the notification never reach the server and the error is
silently discarded. So next time you refresh or something you will see the
story again.

